# .22 mag



## Bob2010 (Dec 31, 2014)

Anyone kill hogs with .22 mag?  Will it kill one?


----------



## rescueman19 (Dec 31, 2014)

I do. Yes, it will. I use 50 grain federals


----------



## Dana Young (Dec 31, 2014)

yes and yes


----------



## Bob2010 (Dec 31, 2014)

What semi auto you recommend?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 31, 2014)

Bob2010 said:


> What semi auto you recommend?



Not too many choices for semi-auto. We shoot Remington 597's.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

I got a savage, bolt. Can't beat it. Stainless.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

I like the V-mags. 45 grains.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 31, 2014)

CZ 512 is a great semi auto. Reliable and accurate.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 1, 2015)

bullgator said:


> CZ 512 is a great semi auto. Reliable and accurate.



I'm liking this gun. Ever shoot the magnum research .22 mag? I like the composite stock and shorter barrel on it. Not sure the quality would be as good? Looking at the bushmaster predator rifle as well. That thing is big money though and I would be stuck with. 223.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 1, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I got a savage, bolt. Can't beat it. Stainless.



Big fan of Savage and accutrigger. Problem is I can't seem to get the second pig with my bolt action savage. 243. Not fast enough


----------



## Okie Hog (Jan 1, 2015)

> Anyone kill hogs with .22 mag?



Yes, lots of them.  One of the places i hunt is restricted to rimfire rifles outside of deer season.   i hunt there with my Savage model 93 in .22 magnum.  




> Will it kill one?



The .22 magnum kills hogs very well.   i use the 40 grain CCI total metal jacket ammo.   My shots are limited to about 50-60 yards.   No problem killing hogs, even bib ones, with heart/lung shots and shots in the ear.


----------



## bdrpp (Jan 1, 2015)

killed a 70 pounder with a ruger 10-22 in 22 lr. Ran several yards and fell over.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 1, 2015)

I have any chance at finding .22 wmr ammo?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> I have any chance at finding .22 wmr ammo?



200 round cci box for 59.99 at gander mtn in Newnan


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks.  Everyone around Acworth has no .22 ammo


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jan 1, 2015)

Okie Hog said:


> Yes, lots of them.  One of the places i hunt is restricted to rimfire rifles outside of deer season.   i hunt there with my Savage model 93 in .22 magnum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I shoot the very same rifle and ammo. Lethal combo on old porky.


----------



## 22mag Hunter (Jan 1, 2015)

I highly recommend a semi-auto. I shoot the Remington 597 too.  It can be crucial to get a follow up shot sometimes. The Magnum Research and CZ are good options I looked at when I was in the market.

We've stunned a few hogs with the first shot, then the follow up shot closes the deal.


----------



## d-a (Jan 1, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> I'm liking this gun. Ever shoot the magnum research .22 mag? I like the composite stock and shorter barrel on it. Not sure the quality would be as good? Looking at the bushmaster predator rifle as well. That thing is big money though and I would be stuck with. 223.



I have a magnum research 22mag. It's my most accurate 22mag out of four rifles, three are bolt action's.

d-a


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 2, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> Anyone kill hogs with .22 mag?  Will it kill one?



Well Bob, as you can see, those who have a .22 mag LOVE it and it surely will Kill a hog.....

I have the Marlin Bolt action I got from WalMart a few years ago. I put a Simmons 3-9x32 22mag scope and a Bipod on it. It is a Tac driver and has killed a few hogs and a Yote with it!

It would be a Dream Semi-auto if you can get your hands on one...................right now I am wanting to get the Heritage Rough rider with Cylinders for .22 lr And .22 Mag(9").

As far as Ammo goes, have you tried USA Gun and Pawn across the street from the Quiktrip on 92 and Robin Rd?

I did not ask about .22mag, but I picked up a few more boxes of .22lr there yesterday......


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 2, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> Thanks.  Everyone around Acworth has no .22 ammo



I just called them and they have 4 boxes of Hornady V-max for $15 each........I am about to go get one.

The V-max has that Poly tip and goes FAST!
I prefer the Remington Poly tip, but I am running low, so here I go


----------



## joshuadavis9 (Jan 2, 2015)

The Walmart in Phenix City (off of 280 near the Home Depot) only sells .22 ammo on Saturday mornings.  You can pick up a box of 550 Federal .22 lr for about $25 if you get there early enough.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pretty pumped! I bought the cz 512 today. I scored 2 boxes of 30 grain v max too. I want to find some 40 grain bullets soon. Got my Nikon scope mounted and ready to sight it in tomorrow.  Gun is short and not too heavy.  Really like it. Adventure outdoor has cz rifles on sale right now. 512 was not on sale but other models were.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 2, 2015)

bfriendly said:


> I just called them and they have 4 boxes of Hornady V-max for $15 each........I am about to go get one.
> 
> The V-max has that Poly tip and goes FAST!
> I prefer the Remington Poly tip, but I am running low, so here I go



close to home. I'll check them tomorrow.  Thanks


----------



## jigman29 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have several 22 mags and my magnum research is probably the best all round for carrying.It is light weight and very accurate.I have a savage with the stainless bull barrel and laminate stock an it will shoot with the magnum research but is heavier.I have killed lots of hogs with the magnums but shot placement is critical.Your more than welcome to come shoot the ones I have to make your own decision.Just bring your own ammo lol.


----------



## Gamecock (Jan 3, 2015)

Doesn't even need to be .22 Mag

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjzpLN46nOo


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 3, 2015)

Few more questions for the .22 guys.
Does the size 30 grain or 40 grain make a difference with hogs? 
What is the difference between .22 mag and wmr?  Do both shoot fine from all guns? 
Is one  better pig round?
What is your suggested shot placement for a hog? Chest, heart lung, forehead, behind ear? Etc?
Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 3, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> I have any chance at finding .22 wmr ammo?



Locally?  Probably not.  Online, AbleAmmo.com currently has 40gr Fiocchi in-stock; $17.99 for 50 rounds.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jan 3, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> Few more questions for the .22 guys.
> Does the size 30 grain or 40 grain make a difference with hogs?
> What is the difference between .22 mag and wmr?  Do both shoot fine from all guns?
> Is one  better pig round?
> ...



When it comes to hunting hogs with a .22 mag you need to use solids.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 3, 2015)

oldfatbubba said:


> Locally?  Probably not.  Online, AbleAmmo.com currently has 40gr Fiocchi in-stock; $17.99 for 50 rounds.




check this out tonight


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 3, 2015)

Ohoopee Tusker said:


> When it comes to hunting hogs with a .22 mag you need to use solids.



Hey, Tusker.   I'm confused by your statement.   I have been hunting with softpoints as I thought "total metal jacket" rounds would pass through Porky.  Why do you suggest solids?


----------



## Greg49 (Jan 3, 2015)

according to some videos I have watched the mag and the long dont have much power difference long will go through 4 thick books and the mag goes through 5 lol


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 3, 2015)

Greg49 said:


> according to some videos I have watched the mag and the long dont have much power difference long will go through 4 thick books and the mag goes through 5 lol



That .22 magnum v max round had alot more behind it than a long. Shot a half box a few hours ago.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 3, 2015)

Got a CZ 452, bolt action, I'm right fond of. Shoots cci maxi-mag and winchester super x 40gr. metal jacket well.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 3, 2015)

oldfatbubba said:


> Locally?  Probably not.  Online, AbleAmmo.com currently has 40gr Fiocchi in-stock; $17.99 for 50 rounds.



Looked at some of the online places. Shipping was $13.xx, or so.


----------



## furtaker (Jan 3, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> What is the difference between .22 mag and wmr?  Do both shoot fine from all guns?



The 22 Mag. and the 22 WMR are the same round.  WMR stands for "Winchester Magnum Rimfire."  People usually just say "22 Mag." for short.


----------



## chainshaw (Jan 3, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> What semi auto you recommend?



Marlin 922M, if you can find one.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 3, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> That .22 magnum v max round had alot more behind it than a long. Shot a half box a few hours ago.



SWEEEEEET!! And? Is it dialed in? Seriously, Whatever You like is the BEST for YOU!
 I personally will go Heart/lung Every chance, as a Busted lung or Heart is a Lot bigger target than the Little brain..........

Check this out...


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 3, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> Few more questions for the .22 guys.
> Does the size 30 grain or 40 grain make a difference with hogs?
> What is the difference between .22 mag and wmr?  Do both shoot fine from all guns?
> Is one  better pig round?
> ...



In the ear is always a good target no matter what caliber. Behind the shoulder is not bad, but if you can get a couple in behind the shoulder it's better than just one. Great thing about a semi-auto 22WMR is you can keep the sights on the target fairly easily even when (if) they start running. 

How much did Academy want for the CZ?

We have used both TMJ and hollow points and have been satisfied with both.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

HECK I killed one last week with my Marlin 22 mag


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 4, 2015)

I trap and carry a 22 mag all year long except when deer hunting.  I shoot Winchester 40 grain full metal jackets most of the time.  Hogs shot thru the heart/lungs, spine, or brain die quickly.

I prefer the full metal jacket bullet because it penetrates better thru the heavy hide/shield/bones of big hogs.  Hollow points are better for small hogs, small game, etc..  Less than perfect hits can result in lost, but usually dead hogs.  There is usually little or no blood trail from the bullet wound, maybe a little out of the nose/mouth depending on the hit.  If you are going to hunt with a 22 mag, practice alot and become proficient at hitting a small target.  Good luck.

Dave


----------



## d-a (Jan 4, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> Few more questions for the .22 guys.
> Does the size 30 grain or 40 grain make a difference with hogs?
> What is the difference between .22 mag and wmr?  Do both shoot fine from all guns?
> Is one  better pig round?
> ...



I like the heavier bullets, two reasons. They have more energy and they shoot best out of my guns. 


I have killed them with ear shots and heart lung shots. It really depends on the area I'm hunting. If its thick and tracking is going to be tough I go for a ear shot. If it's faily open and I will be able go track it then a heart/lung shot. I prefer to make them bleed out than stone them. 

d-a


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> What semi auto you recommend?






There's a Ruger 10/22 magnum with scope and ammo in the Swap and Sale . . .


----------



## centerc (Jan 5, 2015)

*22 lr*

High calibur has the federal 325 count for 26$


----------



## tracker12 (Jan 10, 2015)

So where are you aiming for on the hogs with the .22 Mags.  Lungs??


----------



## jbp84 (Jan 20, 2015)

i got a brick of the cci hp local. i have had a hard time finding the full metal jackets and decided to go on gun broker to end my search. i have found cci total metal jacket they shoot about 1800 fps should this be fine?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's a Ruger 10/22 magnum with scope and ammo in the Swap and Sale . . .



Not no more pal.....


----------

